# Nakakabato - Nakakatamad



## AskLang

Hello!

Could you please help me with the correct translation of the following words in English?

Nakakabato    = boring
Nakakatamad  =

Sample sentences:
Nakakabato ang tumambay sa bahay.
Nakakatamad pumasok sa eskuwela.

Thanks in advance for your help.
AskLang


----------



## niernier

From its root bato(rock), nakakabato is compared to a state of being of a stone which is dull, and lifeless. An English word for that is 'boring'.

Nakakabato ang tumambay sa bahay.
*Stay at home is boring.*

From its root tamad(lazy), nakakatamad is a feeling of laziness to do something. Is there such a word as *'lazysome'*? I don't think so.  

Nakakatamad pumasok sa eskuwela.
*I feel lazy going to school*.


----------



## AskLang

Thanks niernier.


----------



## DotterKat

I would suggest *wearisome* or *tiresome* for "nakakatamad."


----------



## AskLang

Thanks DotterKat.


----------



## AskLang

DotterKat said:


> I would suggest *wearisome* or *tiresome* for "nakakatamad."


 
"other people's dreams are dreadfully wearisome"

I found this sample sentence of "wearisome" in my WordWeb dictionary. 
How would you translate it in Tagalog?

Again, thanks.


----------



## DotterKat

*"other people's dreams are dreadfully wearisome"*

I would be glad to offer a suggestion as soon as you open a new thread for your new sentence. Just following the rules of the group.


----------



## AskLang

Okay, thank you.


----------



## doubidoo

nakakabato can imply sadness too.
and it isn't a formal word.


----------

